# Misc thump while im accellerating/slowing down



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

A very odd instanst has occoured, and i cannot quite put my finger on it.

As im accellerating (any way but slow) my car makes 1 thump noise.. i can shift gears and max them out, and not hear it again, until i slow down.. the second i apply real pressure to the brakes, i hear the thump again.. 

It sounds as if its coming from the right (passenger) side of the vehicle.

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Motor mounts probably, it's shifting back/forth when you're acellerating/slowing down.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

thats what i figured.. Time to order some poly-urethane ones.. in about 5 months.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Bump, any other options/suggestions?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

any other noises?


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

that's what it was when my avenger (RIP) was exhibiting the same symptoms.


----------



## cwatk72 (Sep 17, 2002)

Could be your cv shafts. with your front end off the ground slowly turn your wheels and see if you have any play in the cv joints...youll feel it


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Maybe cv joint's but I'd put my money on wheelbearing. It's def. in your suspension.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

What you need to do is try to narrow it down for us. Yes it could be ALL of these things. Jack one side of the car up. Grab the wheel and move the tire left to right to check tierods. Now try to move the tire up and down which helps to check for the wheel bearing. Next, as you were told turn the wheel and check the cv joint for slop. Let us know the results...


----------



## GA16DEnotanser (May 25, 2004)

My wheelbearing went out and it makes noise the whole time the car is moving so it cant be that. Nor your drive axles, because same thing as wheelbearing. It's probably more then likely the motor mounts or some kind of loose device in the engine bay. Ask a certified mechanic what he thinks.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

It's a dead cat flopping around his engine bay..I bet 10 bucks :waving:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

GA16DEnotanser said:


> My wheelbearing went out and it makes noise the whole time the car is moving so it cant be that. Nor your drive axles, because same thing as wheelbearing. It's probably more then likely the motor mounts or some kind of loose device in the engine bay. Ask a certified mechanic what he thinks.



Like I said, your right motor mount is probably busted. Notice that he hears the noise only once when he acellerates and then doesn't hear it again until he brakes. That is most likely your problem! Good Luck..


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes you might be correct, but we don't want to have him run out and buy parts and then find out he still has a problem. The best help that a forum can offer are to help diagnose a problem by giving procedures and techniques. By just telling hime it is a certain part can be misleading, I know- I've been there done that, it sucks.Anyways to check out the front end components takes only minutes, why would you not? Does anyone have a test for the engine mounts? Not looking to spark up an argument but I would like to give him the best help. :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I understand what you are saying, I had the same problem as him, and this is my diagnosis. Put your car in park, pop the hood, and have someone rev your engine. If the motor shifts a whole lot, this is most likely your problem. And jer, I wasn't telling him to run and get motor mounts, but I did want to give him an idea of what to tell his mechanic when he brings it in. So again, GL! :cheers:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

im all the mechanic i will ever use from now on..

I am pretty sure it isnt my wheel bearings.. or axles, or cv.. because i turn and theres no popcorn, or any noises, Only when i accellerate, and slow down.. it only thumps once too.. not like "THump thump thump thump".. its just "Vroom (thump) vrooooooooommm.. ::brake: Thump slowwwwwwww... Ill check my motor mount as soon as i get another day off.... i also will be checking for rubbing of any suspension stuff.. at first I thought my shock was bottoming out.. but.. its not likely.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Chuck said:


> im all the mechanic i will ever use from now on..
> 
> I am pretty sure it isnt my wheel bearings.. or axles, or cv.. because i turn and theres no popcorn, or any noises, Only when i accellerate, and slow down.. it only thumps once too.. not like "THump thump thump thump".. its just "Vroom (thump) vrooooooooommm.. ::brake: Thump slowwwwwwww... Ill check my motor mount as soon as i get another day off.... i also will be checking for rubbing of any suspension stuff.. at first I thought my shock was bottoming out.. but.. its not likely.



If it's a single thump when you hit the gas and let off the clutch (if you have one, but if it's auto it'll do it when you just hit the gas) it's probably the motor smacking something (like a lot have said, a worn motor mount). Personally I wish they'd stop using all this rubber crap and just give me the kindey jarring ride of pillow ball mounts, solid motor mounts, solid connectors in the suspension, etc. Talk about reliability...of course I'd have no TEETH left driving around Houston given the crappy roads though hehe.

As someone else said, get a buddy to get in the car and you watch the motor and have him rev it. Give it a couple of good punches from idle to see if it sways excessively (more than an inch or so since there's no load in neutral and even an inch might be excessive).


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

If you didn't have a friend available you could always pull the throttle cable yourself  .


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I was abuot to say that.. lol


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Chuck said:


> I was abuot to say that.. lol


give me a break, I'm tired lol. actually I do that all the time and didn't even consider it heh. Must do it without thinking and out of habit.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

I have to agree with the engine mount theory, I have the same problem with mine and will be replacing them next week. Pop your hood and see how much your engine moves when starting, revving, etc..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well, after revving.. the engine doesnt really move.. That far.. maybe like 1-2 inches of play max.. but revving in idle, i dont hear any thumps, nor did i see it lift high enough to tap the hood/firewall..


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't hear any sounds when just revving and starting in the driveway, but there are clunks when driving and revving hard and downshifting. There is about 2-2.5 inches of movement either way when my engine rocks back/forth.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

If you're not hearing any sounds when it's in neutral then it may need to be under load. Think you can convince a buddy to strap himself into the engine bay while you gun the engine around the block a few times lol?

Seriously, mine actually destroyed the wiring to the MAF due to rocking the engine back which caused the car to sputter badly when it was in any gear other than neutral because it would rotate the engine so bad due to bad motor mounts. I could rev it all day long and it was fine as long as it was in neutral. To me, if it's rocking up to 2 inches while in neutral you've definately got a bad mount or mounts, that just seems to be a lot of motion when it doesn't have any load.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...my car started making this kinda of noise a while ago, mostly on turns when accelerating. i have a feeling my front pass. side spring isnt seated well and is moving around. oh well. lol


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

not to make you sound like an idiot.. but.. Have you looked in your trunk where the spare tire sits.? Make sure that your not hearing somehting like a screw driver or a bolt or something is moving around inthere. Not like its happend to me or anything lol.. Travis


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I say its the motor mounts too. My mounts were so bad that I cracked the stock exhaust manifold. If feels a whole lot better with solid mounts.


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

Based on my experiences, it could also possibly be a ball joint issue. Mine seems to be making a thump kind of sound when I accellerate, brake, and take turns. A good way to be sure if it is a ball joint or not is to jack up the side in question, and then try turning the wheel back and forth with your hands just like how the car should when making a turn. If the wheel has virutally no play in it, then it's not your ball joint. For me it is, and I'm getting it done on June 4th.. I hate the sound! :balls:


----------

